# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Մենք և բնապահպանությունը

## Astghik

Ինձ հետաքրքում է ձեր կարծիքն ու մոտեցումը բնության ու քաղաքի մաքրության պահպանմանը: Այս ամառ ինձ բախտ վիճակվեց լինել 10 օրով Հայաստանում և այս հարցը ինձ շատ մտահոգեց: Նախ՝ մի քանի ժամով Երևանի փողոցներով քայլեցի ու նկատեցի, որ մարդիկ ասենք քաղցրավենիք ուտելիս թուղթը չեն փորձում նետել աղբամաններն այլ ուղղակի այն գետնին է հայտնվում...

Կամ՝ մոտ 30 հոգի տարիքով երիտասարդ ծանոթների հետ եղանք գետափին, խորոված, հացկերույթ և այլն: Վերջում երբ հավաքում էինք իրերը ես սկսեցի գետնից հավաքել ընկած ափսեներն ու բաժակները (դրանք մի օգտագործման էին) որպեսզի աղբը նետենք, նրանց դա ուղղակի ծիծաղելի թվաց: Իսկ ինձ այդ շատ մտահոգեց: 

Իսկ դուք ինչպե՞ս եք վարվում նման դեպքերում:

----------


## Astghik

Օրինակ իմ ընկերներից մեկը եթե այդ պահին կողքին աղբաման չկար՝ նա աղբը ուղղակի գետնին էր նետում: Գիտե՞ք ինչպես վերացրինք նրա այդ սովորությունը, ամեն անգամ երբ նա նետում էր, մենք՝ աղջիկներս կռանում ու վերցնում էինք թուղթը գետնից ու տանում մոտակա աղբամանը, երկրորդ անգամ նա ինքը վերցրեց հատակից, իսկ երրորդ անգամ ուղղակի էլ չէր նետում: :Smile:

----------


## Արսեն

Քանի որ ես ապագա քիմիկ-էկոլոգ եմ, ապա ես աշխատում եմ գոնե ինքս չաղտոտել շուրջս, բայց ցավոք մեկ կամ մի քանի հոգի չեն կարող պայքարել քաղաքի մաքրության համար:  եթե ամեն մարդ իր շուրջը չաղտոտի, կոպիտ ասած չուտի ու թափի ինչ որտեղ պատահի, ապա կարելի է խոսել այն մասին, թե ոնց պայքարել քաղաքը մաքուր պահելու համար:

----------


## sweet

Ես էլ եմ շա~տ մտահոգված այս խնդրով: Ինձ  թվում է, որ բոլորն էլ ուզում են, ապրել մաքուր երկրում. այդ խնդիրը լուծելու համար պետք է աշխատի մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը: Շաաաա~տ եմ խնդրում, մի թափեք աղբը գետնին: :Angry2:   :Angry2: 

 :Shok:  Ախր, հասկանում եմ, մի քիչ էլ անհնար բան եմ ուզում. մի քանի օր առաջ Վանաձորում էի, շատ քիչ աղբամաններ կային: :Sad:   :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց 
Մի այլ հարց է ծառ կտրելը. մեր հայերին ինչքան ուզում ես ասա, ում հարցնում եմ` ինչ տոնածառ են զարդարելու, հպարտությամբ պատասխանում են` բնական...

----------


## Գյուղատնտես

Իմ կարծիքով այս խնդիրը այն կարևոր խնդիրներից մեկն է, որ պետք է լինի ոչ միայն քաղաքացիների <չնայած որոշիչ դերը կատարում են հենց նրանք> այլ նաև պետւթյան աչալուրջ հոգածության տակ: Բայց ցավոք եթե կողքներս նայենք կտեսնենք որ պետությունն այդ մասին, մեղմ ասած, քիչ է մտածում:
     Մի բան ես կասեմ հաստատ, աղտոտելով շրջակա միջավայրը մենք լուրջ վտանգի տակ ենք դնում մեր և մեր երեխաների առողջությունը:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Էս հարցը մի ձև կարա լուծվի: Ուղղակի ամենքը իրա համար պետքա մտածի ինչքանովա հաճելի մաքուր քաղաքով ման գալը ու ինչքանովա տհաճ երեկոյան զբոսանքի ժամանակ դեմքդ քամու բերած աղբից պաշտպանելը :Bad:  
Մարդ կա հաճույքա ստանում կեղտոտելուց, էն աստիճանի ,որ աղբամանի կողքը կանգնած ,էլի աղբը գետնինա շպրտում, մարդ էլ կա մտածումա ,որ շրջապատի վրա դա ուժեղ ազդեցությունա ունենում, մարդ էլ կա ուղակի «խոզ» ծնվելա, խոզավարի էլ ապրումա :LOL:  
Ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի հետևից աղբը չի հավաքի, դրա համար ավելի ճիշտա պայքարել չաղտոտելու, ոչ թե մաքրելու համար: Էնքան էլ դժվար խնդիր  չի:
Օրինակ Աստղիկը շատ հաճելի լուծում նշեց, աղտոտելու սովորությունը վերացնելու համար: 
Պրոբլեմը հիմնականում  առաջանումա ժողովրդի ալարկոտության հետևաանքով:
Կամ ասենք ապրելակերպի հետևանքա, եթե մարդը օրվա 23 ժամը անցկացնումա ասենք փակ աշխատավայրում, իրա համար բնականաբար էնքան էլ կարևոր չի դուրսը ինչ վիճակ կլինի, ու բնականաբար էն մի ժամն էլ որ ասենք ճանապարհների վրա պիտի ծախսի, էտ ընթացքում չի մտածի քաղաքի մաքրության մասին: Դե մեր մոտ էլ հիմնականում էտ վիճակնա:
Բայց կարելիա սկսել ասենք սեփական շրջապատից, եթե ամենքս մեր շրջապատում ապահովենք մաքրության հանդեպ մարդկանց ուշադրությունն ու սրտացավությունը, արդյունքները անփոխարինելի կլինեն:

----------


## Վազգեն

Սինգապուրում են լավ ձև գտել։ Այնտեղ դրսում աղբ գետնին գցելը խստիվ արգելված է օրենքով։ Փողոցներով էլ ոստիկանները քաղաքացիական շոր հագած  քայլում են փողոցներով ու խախտողներին բռնում են ու մեծ տույժեր են նշանանակում։ Հիմա Սինգապուրի փողոցները աշխարհի ամենամաքուր փողոցներից են։ :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաստվեր

> Օրինակ իմ ընկերներից մեկը եթե այդ պահին կողքին աղբաման չկար՝ նա աղբը ուղղակի գետնին էր նետում: Գիտե՞ք ինչպես վերացրինք նրա այդ սովորությունը, ամեն անգամ երբ նա նետում էր, մենք՝ աղջիկներս կռանում ու վերցնում էինք թուղթը գետնից ու տանում մոտակա աղբամանը, երկրորդ անգամ նա ինքը վերցրեց հատակից, իսկ երրորդ անգամ ուղղակի էլ չէր նետում:


Հասկանում եմ Ձեր մահոգությունն ու կիսում այն: Ինձ հետ էլ են նմանատիպ դեպքեր պատահել.
երբ դեռ եկրորդ կուրսում էի սովորում բնապահպանական թեմայով սեմինար էինք կազմակերպել, սեմինարից հետո տուն վերադառնալիս սեմինարի կազմակերպիչ և մասնակից համակուրսեցիներիցս մեկը հենց փողոցի կենտրոնում նետեց ջերմուկի պլաստիկ շիշը, կռացա վերցրեցի, հետո նա այն վերցրեց իմ ձեռքից և խոստացավ, որ կնետի աղբամանը; Բայց ամեն դեպքում համոզված չեմ, որ հաջորդ անգամ նույնը չի կրկնվի; 
Այդպիսի դեպքեր շատ են պատահել...
ու հատկապես սարսափում եմ, այն իրավիճակից, որը տիրում է համազգային սգո կամ տոն օրերին, երբ շրջապատը վեր է ածվում պլաստիկե շշերի, սննդի փաթեթավորման մնացորդների համատարած գերեզմանոցի...
ու մարդիկ քայլում են անտարբեր...
ու մարդիկ տոնում ու սգում  են անտարբեր :Sad: 
Կանգ առեք մի պահ, խնդրում եմ, նայեք Ձեր շուրջը, չէ որ այս իրավիճակն Ձեզ` էլ է տհաճ...
գոնե դուք մի դարձեք սրա հեղինակ- ստեղծագործողը
Խնդրում եմ...

----------


## Angelina

Ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր ազգը շատ քիչ բան է անում, մեր բնապահպանության գործընթացում: Ուրիշ երկրների նման, եթե կարողանա, գոնե, մի քիչ վերջ տա իր փնթիությանը, շատ լավ կլինի, թե չէ գիտեն, որ զուգվում- զարդարվում են , հենց դա է որ կա: :Think:  Սա, իրոք, որ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս: :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Ուրիշ հարմար թեմա չգտա, դրա համար էստեղ հարցնեմ:
Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ են անում բնապահպանները, որ պայքարում են գայլերի պոպուլյացիաների թվաքանակի կրճատման ուղղված ծրագրերի դեմ: Չէ՞ որ գայլերը վերջին տարիներին սկսել են լուրջ վնաս հասցնել անասնապահությանը, և արդեն մարդկանց համար էլ են վտանգավոր: Եթե վաղը մյուս օրը մարդկային զոհեր լինեն, էն ժամանակ չե՞նք ասի, որ պայքար չկար, սենց-սնեց...

----------

Աթեիստ (01.11.2014)

----------


## anhush

ուրիշ տեղ չգտա , արտահայտելու համար իմ զայրույթը ու ապշանքը:
էս ինչ ա կատարվում աշխարհում, լրիվ ցնդվե՞լ են մարդիկ

http://tass.ru/obschestvo/2351233

----------

Ուլուանա (16.10.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ուրիշ տեղ չգտա , արտահայտելու համար իմ զայրույթը ու ապշանքը:
> էս ինչ ա կատարվում աշխարհում, լրիվ ցնդվե՞լ են մարդիկ
> 
> http://tass.ru/obschestvo/2351233


Բայց սա բնապահպանության հետ կապ չունի, կոնկրետ պոպուլյացիայի մասին հոգ տանելով, մեկին սատկացրել են, վաղուց։ Իսկ հերձումը հանրային են կազմակերպել, որ երեխաները գրքերից դուրս էլ տեսնեն օրգաններ։ Մի քիչ տհաճ ա, որ ստիպված են եղել երիտասարդ առյուծին սատկացնել, բայց դե դա էլ երբեմն անհրաժեշտ քայլ ա։

----------


## anhush

> Բայց սա բնապահպանության հետ կապ չունի, կոնկրետ պոպուլյացիայի մասին հոգ տանելով, մեկին սատկացրել են, վաղուց։ Իսկ հերձումը հանրային են կազմակերպել, որ երեխաները գրքերից դուրս էլ տեսնեն օրգաններ։ Մի քիչ տհաճ ա, որ ստիպված են եղել երիտասարդ առյուծին սատկացնել, բայց դե դա էլ երբեմն անհրաժեշտ քայլ ա։


երևի սխալ տեղ եմ սրա մասին հայտնել իմ բողոքը: 
իմ համար սա կենդանու վրա վայրենության ակտ ա:  
պարզեմ իմ ասելիքը: շատ քիչ մարդիկ կգտնվեն, որ իրենց մոտիկ անձանց վրա սենց հրապարակային ակտ թույլ կտան:
էլ չեմ խոսում որ երեխայի հոգեբանության վրա սա ի՞նչ ազդեցություն կգործի: երեխան շատ տպավորվող է, ու չեմ կարծում որ ինչ որ մեկը մորգ տանի իր երեխային: իսկ կենդանու դիահերձումը ինչով՞ է տարբերվում մարդու դիահերձումից:

----------

Արշակ (19.10.2015)

----------


## Armen Sarenc

խնդրում եմ օգնեք  արցախյան հետևյալ բույսերի կամ լատինական կամ ռուսական անունները հրապարակել

----------


## reminilo

> խնդրում եմ օգնեք  արցախյան հետևյալ բույսերի կամ լատինական կամ ռուսական անունները հրապարակել


Բա որտե՞ղ են բույսերը  :Jpit:

----------


## Apsara

> Ուրիշ հարմար թեմա չգտա, դրա համար էստեղ հարցնեմ:
> Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ են անում բնապահպանները, որ պայքարում են գայլերի պոպուլյացիաների թվաքանակի կրճատման ուղղված ծրագրերի դեմ: Չէ՞ որ գայլերը վերջին տարիներին սկսել են լուրջ վնաս հասցնել անասնապահությանը, և արդեն մարդկանց համար էլ են վտանգավոր: Եթե վաղը մյուս օրը մարդկային զոհեր լինեն, էն ժամանակ չե՞նք ասի, որ պայքար չկար, սենց-սնեց...


ինչ հետաքրքիր ա, որ 2014 թ. տրված հարցը պատասխան չի գտել, մեկ էլ որ սենց պասիվ թեմա է, Լեո, իսկ հիմա քեզ էս հարցի պտասխանը հետաքրքիր է, թե անցավ գնաց

----------

